# Come join Ms. Tomasa celebrate her Birthday!



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

_Hey all, hope you can make it! Much love! -Ms. Tomasa_


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 09:51 AM~8455300
> *Hey all, hope you can make it! Much love! -Ms. Tomasa
> 
> 
> ...








my b day is da 12th so I'm might just go 2 this :biggrin: Happy B Day Tomasa


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 10:20 AM~8455535
> *my b day is da 12th so I'm might just go 2 this  :biggrin:  Happy B Day Tomasa
> *




Thank you! Mine is the 11th.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sup Leo's!!!. Mines on the 8th. :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 10:28 AM~8455589
> *Sup Leo's!!!. Mines on the 8th.  :biggrin:
> *



*Heeeeeey LEO'S!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 10:28 AM~8455589
> *Sup Leo's!!!. Mines on the 8th.  :biggrin:
> *




Q VO RAUL, BEFORE I FORGET *SAPO VERDE* C U IN VALLEJO ON DA 12TH LG PRODUCTIONS


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Mine is the 4th! 

Happy Bday to all the Leo's!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

mang, I can't see any of the pics can you e-mail me some or pm


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 2 2007, 10:44 AM~8455725
> *Mine is the 4th!
> 
> Happy Bday to all the Leo's!
> *





*SAPO VERDE *KUTTY, HOW U N DA FAMILIA BEEN? WE SHOULD GO PARTY WIT TOMASA I NEVER HAD DA PLEASURE TO TALK 2 HER, EVERYTIME I C HER I FEEL LIKE IN JR HIGH WHEN U DON'T KNOW WUT 2 SAY 2 A GIRL. :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 2 2007, 10:44 AM~8455725
> *Mine is the 4th!
> 
> Happy Bday to all the Leo's!
> *


mine is the 3rd party friday :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 2 2007, 10:57 AM~8455826
> *mine is the 3rd party friday :biggrin:
> *




SAPO VERDE TRINO


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Aug 2 2007, 10:45 AM~8455736
> *mang, I can't see any of the pics can you e-mail me some or pm
> *



Check your messages, let me know if you got them.


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 10:53 AM~8455786
> *SAPO VERDE KUTTY, HOW U N DA FAMILIA BEEN? WE SHOULD GO PARTY WIT TOMASA I NEVER HAD DA PLEASURE TO TALK 2 HER, EVERYTIME I C HER I FEEL LIKE IN JR HIGH WHEN U DON'T KNOW WUT 2 SAY 2 A GIRL.  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: Don't be shy! If you see me, please come up, say hi and let me know who you are.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

mines the 5th :biggrin:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Girl *


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 11:51 AM~8456290
> *Thank you sweetie! *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 10:53 AM~8455786
> *SAPO VERDE KUTTY, HOW U N DA FAMILIA BEEN? WE SHOULD GO PARTY WIT TOMASA I NEVER HAD DA PLEASURE TO TALK 2 HER, EVERYTIME I C HER I FEEL LIKE IN JR HIGH WHEN U DON'T KNOW WUT 2 SAY 2 A GIRL.  :biggrin:
> *


stutter stutter

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

happy b-day


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINES IS ON THE 4TH


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

Thanx for all the love! :cheesy: Here's some more pix!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 11:43 AM~8456783
> *Thanx for all the love! :cheesy: Here's some more pix!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 12:43 PM~8456783
> *Thanx for all the love! :cheesy: Here's some more pix!
> 
> 
> ...












HAPPY BDAY FROM SOCIOS!!!! :wave:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!FROM ALL THE MANIACOS Y QUE CUMPLAS UN CHINGO MAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Aug 2 2007, 11:50 AM~8456280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:twak: :twak: IS ONLY WIT TOMASA :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 12:51 PM~8456868
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thanx SOCIOS!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 03:38 PM~8457788
> *Thanx SOCIOS!
> *


SUPP TO MY FUTURE BABY MOMMA :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 02:12 PM~8457552
> *SAPO VERDE R U GOING 2 BAKERS THIS SUNDAY?
> :twak:  :twak: IS ONLY WIT TOMASA  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Radier. Hey Tomasa you need to come kick it with us at the Lowrider Nationals on my Birthday August 5th. You can give me a birthday kiss. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Dont know bout the club BUT i will be there!!! :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Aug 2 2007, 02:12 PM~8457552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: my baby momma :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 2 2007, 02:48 PM~8457885
> *Sup Radier.  Hey Tomas you need to come kick it with us at the Lowrider Nationals on my Birthday August 5th.  You can give me a birthday kiss.  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *





SUP HOMIE, DAMM ALL OF DA SUDDEN IS EVERY BODY'S B DAY :biggrin: BUT *SAPO VERDE* 2 U HOMIE, C ON SUNDAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 2 2007, 03:49 PM~8457905
> *pretty sure
> :nono: my baby momma :biggrin:
> *


WE GOTTA FIGHT THEN :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 2 2007, 02:48 PM~8457896
> *Dont know bout the club BUT i will be there!!! :worship:  :biggrin:
> *




IS THIS DA SAME CLUB WERE STREETLOW HAD DA PARTY A FEW MONTHS AGO?

IS RIGHT ON DA CORNER


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 02:51 PM~8457929
> *WE  GOTTA FIGHT  THEN  :biggrin:
> *


My money is on Supreme69. That fool looks like he's made out of metal and rubber :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 02:51 PM~8457929
> *WE  GOTTA FIGHT  THEN  :biggrin:
> *



whatever it takes bro im ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 2 2007, 03:55 PM~8457971
> *whatever it takes bro im ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: OK


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 12:43 PM~8456783
> * " HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMASA! "*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 02:51 PM~8457929
> *WE  GOTTA FIGHT  THEN  :biggrin:
> *





I'M IN THIS FIGHT, SHE IS WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 03:57 PM~8457986
> *I'M IN THIS FIGHT, SHE IS WORTH IT  :biggrin:
> *


GET READY TO RUMBLE :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 2 2007, 02:53 PM~8457954
> *My money is on Supreme69.  That fool looks like he's made out of metal and rubber :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its all rubber with metal reinforcements :biggrin: by the way is there a special section at the show since we share the same b-day :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 02:57 PM~8457986
> *I'M IN THIS FIGHT, SHE IS WORTH IT  :biggrin:
> *



ok stutter boy :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

if anyone from AZ is down to go hit me up....maybe we just might get that H2 nice and clean for the drive...

HAPPY BDAY TOMASA!!


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 02:57 PM~8457986
> *I'M IN THIS FIGHT, SHE IS WORTH IT  :biggrin:
> *


fuck it im in it to :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 2 2007, 02:48 PM~8457885
> *Sup Radier.  Hey Tomas you need to come kick it with us at the Lowrider Nationals on my Birthday August 5th.  You can give me a birthday kiss.  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



LOL. You guys are funny! What's up with the Lowrider Nationals? Is there a flier?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 12 2007, 03:45 PM~8091499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 2 2007, 02:58 PM~8457998
> *ok stutter boy :biggrin:
> *




FU FU FUCK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 03:04 PM~8458063
> *FU FU FUCK YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 03:04 PM~8458063
> *FU FU FUCK YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i think TOMASA SHOULD SHOW UP TO NATIONALS AND TAKE A PIC WITH ALL US BIRTHDAY BOYS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 2 2007, 03:06 PM~8458083
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i think TOMASA SHOULD SHOW UP TO NATIONALS AND TAKE A PIC WITH ALL US BIRTHDAY BOYS :biggrin:
> *



DA WOULD B DA BEST PRESENT EVER :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Aug 2 2007, 02:56 PM~8457981
> *Tomasa, Thanks for the invite,I will do my best to make it as I'm sure the drive from Arizona will be well worth it. Yet if for some reason I can't make it I will be at the San Jose car show on my B-Day Sept,2nd. I hope to finally meet up with you at one or the other. Thanks again and may your B-Day be a Great one and I wish you many more. Bobby J. "BLVD KINGS"
> Thank you, thank you! I'll see ya at the Sept. 2nd show. Come up and introduce yourself.</span>*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

what are you guys getting her for her b-day!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

I DONT APPRECIATE YOU FUCKERS TRYIN TO MOVE IN ON MY BABY MOMMA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 2 2007, 04:09 PM~8458110
> *what are you guys getting her for her b-day!!
> *


ME :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8458110
> *what are you guys getting her for her b-day!!
> *



:dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday.....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 02:09 PM~8458113
> *I DONT APPRECIATE YOU FUCKERS  TRYIN TO  MOVE  IN  ON  MY BABY  MOMMA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 2 2007, 04:11 PM~8458126
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*= *









happy birthday gurl :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

have you seen her when she works on her car!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8458110
> *what are you guys getting her for her b-day!!
> *




THAT'S HARD 4 ME CUZ DA ONLY THING WRONG WIT HER IS DA SHE IS A 49ER FAN  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 2 2007, 04:14 PM~8458149
> *have you seen her when she works on her car!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NO BUT SHE CAN WORK ON MINE ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 2 2007, 03:14 PM~8458149
> *have you seen her when she works on her car!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 03:15 PM~8458157
> *THAT'S HARD 4 ME CUZ DA ONLY THING WRONG WIT HER IS DA SHE IS A 49ER FAN    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 2 2007, 03:04 PM~8458061
> *
> *



Damn sounds like fun! I will be at the Portland show that day. Representin *WANTED!* Heeeeey! Well you guys try to have fun without me. LOL.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 11:51 AM~8455300
> *Hey all, hope you can make it! Much love! -Ms. Tomasa
> 
> 
> ...


nalgame dios y chiches christ!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 2 2007, 02:16 PM~8458163
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 03:16 PM~8458171
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 WE'LL HAVE TO TAKE A RAINCHECK ON THE BIRTHDAY PICTURE THEN.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Happy B-day gorgeous!!! from everybody on the AZ SIDE! especially from me INSIDIOUS! :yes:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

We love tomasa too!!!!!! All tell all these cochinos that you dont do nudes!!!!!!! And hey, I tried to get you nude, but no problem nude or not, you are still hot!!!! Happy B-day.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Aug 2 2007, 03:19 PM~8458191
> *We love tomasa too!!!!!! All tell all these cochinos that you dont do nudes!!!!!!! And hey, I tried to get you nude, but no problem nude or not, you are still hot!!!! Happy B-day.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8458107
> *<span style='color:red'>MOST DEFINATELY ! *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Aug 2 2007, 05:19 PM~8458191
> *We love tomasa too!!!!!! All tell all these cochinos that you dont do nudes!!!!!!! And hey, I tried to get you nude, but no problem nude or not, you are still hot!!!! Happy B-day.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8458110
> *what are you guys getting her for her b-day!!
> *



ME, MYSELF AND I, ALL 3 OF ME!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Tomasa


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Aug 2 2007, 03:19 PM~8458191
> *We love tomasa too!!!!!! All tell all these cochinos that you dont do nudes!!!!!!! And hey, I tried to get you nude, but no problem nude or not, you are still hot!!!! Happy B-day.
> 
> 
> ...




LOL. Hey I'm going to have to plead the 5th on that one Sir. I ain't tryin to have anyone post some just to prove you wrong. :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 02:35 PM~8458307
> *
> 
> LOL. Hey I'm going to have to plead the 5th on that one Sir. I ain't tryin to have anyone post some just to prove you wrong. :dunno:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 03:35 PM~8458307
> *
> OH SNAP!  hno: hno:*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 2 2007, 05:49 PM~8458364
> *OH SNAP!   hno:  hno:
> *


X2


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

Damn moment of silence! LOL. You guys are probably out there trying to find some aren't you. Let's not forget why were here, my Birthday! Yay!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 02:56 PM~8458414
> *Damn moment of silence! LOL. You guys are probably out there trying to find some aren't you. Let's not forget why were here, my Birthday! Yay!
> 
> 
> ...


so there really are some out there!?!? :0


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I think she deserves her own topic fellas :0 ?? What you think??


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 2 2007, 03:00 PM~8458444
> *so there really are some out there!?!?  :0
> *



oh damn the search is on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 03:16 PM~8458171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's too bad. Hey pm me your info. I do marketing and promotion for a few different clubs and companys. Maybe we can work on another project together.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Aug 2 2007, 03:19 PM~8458191
> *We love tomasa too!!!!!! All tell all these cochinos that you dont do nudes!!!!!!! And hey, I tried to get you nude, but no problem nude or not, you are still hot!!!! Happy B-day.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY!!!!!*

MY BIRTHDAY IS ON THE 7TH...LEOS RULE!!!!!!!




































THANKS FOR TAKING PICS WITH MY CAR, I'M GLAD I BROUGHT THE CHARRO SUIT I KNEW YOU WOULD LOOK GOOD IN IT.....PAULY


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2007, 04:13 PM~8458514
> *Your welcome! Yea I'm glad you brought it too. I get a lot of compliments on those pix. Thank you! *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 04:17 PM~8458543
> *Your welcome! Yea I'm glad you brought it too. I get a lot of compliments on those pix. Thank you!
> *


CHECK OUT MY NEW AVATAR!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2007, 04:23 PM~8458588
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW AVATAR!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:0 damn bro everyones b-day is this week. trinos is friday, kutty sat, mine sun yours tues. we need to throw a big ass bash for this :biggrin: party 5 days straight


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

happy birthday!

you can count me in, im down to go!



> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 11:51 AM~8455300
> *Hey all, hope you can make it! Much love! -Ms. Tomasa
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

HERE I GOT YOU A STRIPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 04:35 PM~8458307
> *
> 
> LOL. Hey I'm going to have to plead the 5th on that one Sir. I ain't tryin to have anyone post some just to prove you wrong. :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 12:43 PM~8456783
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY  *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Hey all, hope you can make it! Much love! -Ms. Tomasa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

[/quote]
NICE PICS TOMASA. HAPPY BERFDAY FROM THE 209 STYLE CAR AND BIKE CLUB!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 11:26 AM~8455572
> *Thank you! Mine is the 11th.
> *



Mine too :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

Heard that you gonna be in portland this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 09:31 AM~8455610
> *Heeeeeey LEO'S!</span>
> *




Hello Tomasa. *HAPPY B-DAY* "<span style=\'colorurple\'>MAMI CHULA"  :cheesy: :biggrin: My b-day is on the 10th a day before yours :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

would you ASSHOLES quit flirting with my old lady :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TRUST ME I AINT --I JUST WANTED TO GET MY POSTCOUNT HIGH,,,,," CAPTAIN SUPREME"


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey, whats up Tomasa, whats up with the guest list. Your homies from Street Low want to help you celebrate your birthday.

Eddie


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 2 2007, 07:11 PM~8459678
> *Hey, whats up Tomasa, whats up with the guest list. Your homies from Street Low want to help you celebrate your birthday.
> 
> Eddie
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>I should be able to work something out. Message me with the names. Thanx!</span>


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

WISHING YOU A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! YOU LOOK FIRME IN THIS PICTURE.


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2007, 04:23 PM~8458588
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW AVATAR!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Love it! Thank you!</span>


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 2 2007, 04:31 PM~8458654
> *happy birthday!
> 
> you can count me in, im down to go!
> *



Aw thank you. That's tight. It's going to be crackin!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

yea i should be there too


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Happy burro you you..happy burro you you...

j/k...you had to imagine that in a little kids voice...hehehehehe..

Happy Bday Tomasa.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 2 2007, 08:30 PM~8460240
> *Happy burro you you..happy burro you you...
> 
> j/k...you had to imagine that in a little kids voice...hehehehehe..
> ...



LOL. You are too funny! Thank you.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: screwstone_tx, Toro, 916 Chic, LOWLIFE76, BurqueRuka, 66impala, #1stunna
:wave:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 2 2007, 02:48 PM~8457885
> *Sup Radier.  Hey Tomas you need to come kick it with us at the Lowrider Nationals on my Birthday August 5th.  You can give me a birthday kiss.  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Why would you ruin a pefectly good Tomasa birthday topic with your invites for your boyfriend TOMAS to kick it with you and give you a kiss? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Aug 2 2007, 08:53 PM~8460513
> *Why would you ruin a pefectly good Tomasa birthday topic with your invites for your boyfriend TOMAS to kick it with you and give you a kiss? :uh:  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: seen that earlier but didnt wanna be a dick :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 2 2007, 03:13 PM~8458140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 10:44 AM~8456207
> *Check your messages, let me know if you got them.
> *


I still couldn't see them..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Aug 2 2007, 10:53 PM~8460513
> *Why would you ruin a pefectly good Tomasa birthday topic with your invites for your boyfriend TOMAS to kick it with you and give you a kiss? :uh:  :dunno:
> *


SAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Yyyyy OOOOWWWNNNEEDD!!!!!


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

SO WHAT ABOUT THE POSSBILE NUDES???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Aug 2 2007, 08:53 PM~8460513
> *Why would you ruin a pefectly good Tomasa birthday topic with your invites for your boyfriend TOMAS to kick it with you and give you a kiss? :uh:  :dunno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 2 2007, 02:48 PM~8457885
> *Sup Radier.  Hey Tomasa you need to come kick it with us at the Lowrider Nationals on my Birthday August 5th.  You can give me a birthday kiss.  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


I fixed it. Players fuck too.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 3 2007, 09:21 AM~8463661
> *I fixed it.  Players fuck too.
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


wuz up homie, ready 4 sunday?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 2 2007, 08:32 PM~8460261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT DAY WAS FUN! IT WAS HOT THANKS FOR THE PIC WITH ME & YOU....
HAPPY B-DAY  :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Leo and my name is Rhonda. . . . . . float on. . . . . . :biggrin: 

Happy Birthday Tomasa and all the Leo's :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 3 2007, 10:30 AM~8464115
> *Leo and my name is Rhonda. . . . . . float on. . . . . . :biggrin:
> 
> Happy Birthday Tomasa and all the Leo's :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thank you Rhonda! Ya'll got jokes! Too funny!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 3 2007, 10:37 AM~8464163
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>It's all about havin GOODTIMES!!*


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 3 2007, 10:42 AM~8464190
> *
> Yes it is! That's why we are going to party hard for my Birthday. If ya can't make it, have a drink for me that day. Much love!</span>*


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2007, 03:13 PM~8458514
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY!!!!!</span>
> 
> MY BIRTHDAY IS ON THE 7TH...LEOS RULE!!!!!!!
> ...





<span style=\'color:red\'>*I swear I recognize the background of those photos..... :roflmao: :roflmao: I gotta give the girl props though...those are some nice pictures! * :thumbsup:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

THIS PICTURE IS TIGHTER THAN BUTTCHEEKS..... :0 
THESE TWO BEAUTIFUL WORKS OF ART TOGETHER ARE A PERFECT MATCH....
U KNOW IM DOWN TO RIDE...GOTTA KICK IT WITH MY GET-AWAY-DRIVER.....
Happy Bday Tomasa.....


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 10:53 AM~8455786
> *EVERYTIME I C HER I FEEL LIKE IN JR HIGH WHEN U DON'T KNOW WUT 2 SAY 2 A GIRL.  :biggrin:
> *


HAR HAR CAPTAIN


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 3 2007, 10:59 AM~8464348
> *
> 
> Yes it is! That's why we are going to party hard for my Birthday. If ya can't make it, have a drink for me that day. Much love!
> *


I will definately have a drink or 2 for you that day :biggrin: My birthday is the 14th so do the same for me


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

[


















:0


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

More of Ms. Tomasa


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

can i fly you to japan one day!!! HAPPPY B DAY SEXY


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

HAPPY BDAY    ILL BE AT STREETLOW COME BY AND SAY HI :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Aug 5 2007, 09:18 AM~8475649
> *HAPPY BDAY       ILL BE AT STREETLOW COME BY AND SAY HI :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL THE LEO'S!!!!!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

OK!!! LET'S SEE,,,,,UUUHHHMMM,,,RIGHT CLICK,SAVE,,, SET AS DESKTOP,,,,,,UUMMMHH,,SAVE FOR FURTHER "STUDY" OF WOMENS,,,,,,,,,OH!!!!! SHIT!!! THE WIFE!!! GODOOODEMEEMMM!!!!SHIT!!!! CLICK ON THE "X" C'MON...YOU STUPID COMPUTER DON'T FREEZE ON ME NOW!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Aug 6 2007, 11:12 AM~8484745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i'm telling chingon


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 2 2007, 03:58 PM~8457998
> *ok stutter boy :biggrin:
> *


dammmmmmmm isshe really ur vieja, danny showed the pics and dammmmm homie estas cabron


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 6 2007, 02:01 PM~8485699
> *dammmmmmmm isshe really ur vieja, danny showed the pics and dammmmm homie estas cabron
> *



YEAH SHE JUST DONT KNOW :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

I Dont really know you but i saw you at the Cali Showdown last month, and since it's ur b-day just wanted to say Happy B-day. Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

HAPY B-DAY FROM THE DEVOTION FAMILY


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Thanks again everyone. Just 3 more days! Here's some more pix.....</span>


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

YOU CAN POSE BY MY RIDE ANY DAY!

HAPPY B-DAY... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

By anychance, will there be a wet t-shirt contest? :wow:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 6 2007, 12:13 PM~8484334
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL THE LEO'S!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

Just a couple more days! And don’t forget to vote for my girl “B” for the Big Daddy contest. She and I have been modeling at shows together for a while, just showing her support. I would post it on Big Daddy’s topic, but I don’t want anyone crying thinking I’m hatin. LOL. Come on now, you already know.



Smooches! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

she is beutiful,but wrong team :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHATS UP GIRL!!! SORRY WE MISSED DINNER @ PORTLAND TELL MARK I OWE HIM ONE!!! THANK YOU FOR COMING AND KICKIN IT WITH IMPALAS MAG & RIDER CHRONICLES MUCH LUV


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2007, 03:13 PM~8458514
> *MY BIRTHDAY IS ON THE 7TH...LEOS RULE!!!!!!!
> THANKS FOR TAKING PICS WITH MY CAR, I'M GLAD I BROUGHT THE CHARRO SUIT I KNEW YOU WOULD LOOK GOOD IN IT.....PAULY
> *


hell yeah...happy B-Day Tomasa


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

HAPPY B DAY :nicoderm:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 8 2007, 01:55 PM~8505814
> *Just a couple more days! And don’t forget to vote for my girl “B” for the Big Daddy contest. She and I have been modeling at shows together for a while, just showing her support. I would post it on Big Daddy’s topic, but I don’t want anyone crying thinking I’m hatin. LOL. Come on now, you already know.
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking bout :thumbsup: the right team :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

have a great time tonight TOMASA :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HAVE FUN.... HAPPY B-DAY! :nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

happy birthday have a good one


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Did anyone go??

Wheres all the pixs?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 14 2007, 12:28 PM~8551781
> *Did anyone go??
> 
> Wheres all the pixs?
> *



X22222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

Oh I had so much fun! Sorry for those who couldn't make it. Here's some pix from the clubs web site. I'll post some more when I get them from my girls camera :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

teaser pics! :biggrin: 

who's the curvy one in red!? :0


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 14 2007, 01:31 PM~8552279
> *teaser pics!  :biggrin:
> 
> who's the curvy one in red!?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: That's my girl Teresa


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 14 2007, 01:41 PM~8552368
> *:roflmao: That's my girl Teresa
> *


i'm having impure thoughts about teresa


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 14 2007, 01:47 PM~8552428
> *i'm having impure thoughts about teresa
> *


 :roflmao: cochino :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i've been called that a few times :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 14 2007, 01:50 PM~8552468
> *i've been called that a few times :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yes he has!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 14 2007, 01:41 PM~8552368
> *:roflmao: That's my girl Teresa
> 
> 
> ...


She looks different with her shades on....
Hope your birthday was everything you hoped it would be


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 14 2007, 01:51 PM~8552476
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  yes he has!!!  :biggrin:
> *


must be something in the coffee this morning :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 14 2007, 12:47 PM~8552428
> *i'm having impure thoughts about teresa
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: its ok i was having them about the girl in the black and white dress :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 14 2007, 02:02 PM~8552609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: its ok i was having them about the girl in the black and white dress :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 14 2007, 02:02 PM~8552609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: its ok i was having them about the girl in the black and white dress :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey that's me! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 14 2007, 02:08 PM~8552678
> *Hey that's me!  :biggrin:
> *


you know damn well we all have impure thoughts about you! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 14 2007, 01:08 PM~8552678
> *Hey that's me!  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW :worship:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 14 2007, 02:09 PM~8552699
> *you know damn well we all have impure thoughts about you!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



True. What can I say, I have that effect!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 14 2007, 02:17 PM~8552797
> *True. What can I say, I have that effect!
> *



Look @ her!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 14 2007, 02:17 PM~8552797
> *True. What can I say, I have that effect!
> *



MIRALO MUY CHINGONA :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT IT IS TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 14 2007, 01:11 PM~8552113
> *Oh I had so much fun! Sorry for those who couldn't make it. Here's some pix from the clubs web site. I'll post some more when I get them from my girls camera  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



ma ma cita :biggrin: I missed a good party  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 14 2007, 02:09 PM~8552699
> *you know damn well we all have impure thoughts about you!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Somos un chingo! :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 14 2007, 02:17 PM~8552797
> *True. What can I say, I have that effect!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HAPPY B-DAY GIRL!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

thats in my area maybe i should go


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Aug 22 2007, 12:02 AM~8613603
> *thats in my area maybe i should go
> *


IT'S FOR THE KIDS! COME ON OUT & SUPPORT.. :biggrin:


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

is it for any car or truck? i live in wholesome folsom. so i might roll down


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

i wish i could make it...i spoke to you briefly in SD LRM show....wish i could have hit u up to poise next to my car....

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Aug 22 2007, 07:30 PM~8619899
> *is it for any car or truck? i live in wholesome folsom. so i might roll down
> *


YUP! EVERYONES WELCOME.. TELL YOUR FRIENDS!!!!


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 22 2007, 09:18 PM~8620795
> *i wish i could make it...i spoke to you briefly in SD LRM show....wish i could have hit u up to poise next to my car....
> 
> Thanx! Aw well maybe next time. I will be at the San Mateo show this weekend.*


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 21 2007, 11:45 PM~8613508
> *
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Cool! I'll try my best to make it.</span>


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 23 2007, 03:35 PM~8626807
> *Thanx! Aw well maybe next time. I will be at the San Mateo show this weekend.
> *






please stop by da raider truck 4 a pic :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 23 2007, 03:47 PM~8626898
> *please stop by da raider truck 4 a pic  :biggrin:
> *



Damn Raiders? Fuck! LOL. Alright. Only if you say go NINERS! HA HA.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

SWING BY THE HOP PIT IF YOU CAN AND GET SOME PICS ON MY RIDE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 23 2007, 03:36 PM~8626817
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Cool! I'll try my best to make it.</span>
> *


THANKS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 23 2007, 04:28 PM~8627252
> *Damn Raiders? Fuck! LOL. Alright. Only if you say go NINERS! HA HA.
> *


DON'T DO MY HOMIE LIKE THAT! GO RAIDERS!!!  !!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 23 2007, 04:35 PM~8626807
> *Thanx! Aw well maybe next time. I will be at the San Mateo show this weekend.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

looks like u had fun . great way to spend your bday


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

Where the after party butt naked pics?


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 23 2007, 12:55 PM~8625517
> *YUP! EVERYONES WELCOME.. TELL YOUR FRIENDS!!!!
> *


yea i plan on coming, where do i sign up at??? o ya NINERS ALL THE WAY!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Aug 23 2007, 09:25 PM~8629473
> *yea i plan on coming, where do i sign up at??? o ya NINERS ALL THE WAY!
> *



YOUR ABOUT 2 WEEKS TOO LATE THERE BUDDY


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

yea i know lol! opps


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Aug 23 2007, 09:25 PM~8629473
> *yea i plan on coming, where do i sign up at??? o ya NINERS ALL THE WAY!
> *


My #'s down here in my sig call me! Just mention the car show....
RAIDERS ALL DAY BABY!!!!


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

will do, ill call ya later this week thanxs man!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

How many people are expected to go to this show n shine???? How big is the lot?? and wat are the attractions?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 23 2007, 04:28 PM~8627252
> *Damn Raiders? Fuck! LOL. Alright. Only if you say go NINERS! HA HA.
> *






:nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2007, 10:01 AM~8659497
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *













HURRY UP AND DO IT CABRON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 29 2007, 01:05 AM~8667058
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I wiped my ass wit a whinners jersey :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 29 2007, 02:28 PM~8671474
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I wiped my ass wit a whinners jersey  :biggrin:
> *


Do you want to start again :biggrin:


----------

